# Darton Stinger I/T Bow 1990



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I had this bow a few years back new never fired,shot it once hung it up then sold it.If I find any info laying around I"ll get back.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks gordon. Any info will be helpful.
Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

contact Darton, im sure they still have all the info you could want


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Sid13 said:


> contact Darton, im sure they still have all the info you could want


Thanks, good suggestion. I already checked with Darton and they did have a specification chart for bows 1980 to 2009. It does contain a lot of useful information. 

Dave


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

if you check out Darton on facebook, they recently posted about the I/T, you might get some leads from people who still have or once owned one. i actually considered buying one, opted for the Lightning the following year and still have it, 20+ bows have come and gone since then but never could part with it..


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

